# truck dog box recommendations



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jan 1, 2017)

for  a double dog box with top storage  for  a full size  truck


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2017)

Owens makes a nice box.  I have a box right now with top storage, if I did it again I would get the one with the drawer on bottom.  So much easier access, especially if your truck sits high.  Been thinking of selling and ordering a bottom storage box.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 6, 2017)

Diamond deluxe makes a nice box as well. I use to find alot of real good deals on Craigslist back when I ran dogs.


----------

